# Hocking Co. scouting report



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Took a few hours today and went out scouting down in Hocking Co.
We hunt the Wayne National Forest area near Nelsonville.

I got out about 7:00 AM and waited about 45 minutes when I saw 2 nice size does come in to my stand area. They stayed for about 20 minutes or so before walking away. Not 10 minutes later a bigger doe showed up and behind her was a really nice 8 point. He wasn't the biggest I have seen but his rack was almost perfect on each side. He followed her right past me and stayed in the area for almost 15 minutes. He was spooky most of the time I could see him and a while later when 2 other bucks showed up I figured that was the reason. The 2 that showed up weren't as big but I'm sure he wasn't to pleased they were in the area. One of the bucks was a 6 pointer, the second was a large spike.
I saw 3 other does the time I was there. I left the area about 11:30 and on the way out spooked 2 other does. Glad to see the Deer are still in the area. I won't be hunting until gun season but will be back in 2 weeks to check them out again. I'm taking my camera with me to see if I can get a few pictures. 
Nice to see the deer are still moving and active. I'm sure the Rut will pick up by the time I go back. Looks like it will be a good season and I'm looking forward to spending the week relaxing and doing some serious hunting. 

I did see a Red Chevy P/U on Rt.33 near Logan with an OGF sticker in the back window. Nice to see the support.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Where do you hunt? We set up deer camp on Monday creak trail head for gun season. Thinking about heading up there next Sunday to bow hunt. lots of big deer in that part of the state. Went to school at hocking 15 years ago and we go back for gun season every year. I love it up there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE hunt right in that area. We have a place at Camp Ohio. I'm sure you know where that is. We hunt behind Camp Ohio and also over by The Fire Tower area. 
Let me know if your there gun season and maybe we can stop by.
Let me know what you see or how you do next weekend. As I said we'll be back there the week afrer next.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad to hear that you saw some deer. Will be there the 1st-9th hunting W.N.F. Last year during the first week of Nov. we saw a ton of deer. Wasn't able to get any I was hunting mostly from the ground but after getting winded and not being able to see some of the deer come in I decided to by a summit goliath. Can't wait to use it have herd nothing but good things about them.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck this year Matty. There are lots of Deer for sure in that area. 
I'll update what I see the next time I'm down there. Should be about the time your there.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I was down at our property today for some Tree Rat/Fall Turkey/Deer Scouting. The woods are torn the heck up with scrapes and rubs. Love is in the air....for the bucks anyways.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Dale I will let you know how we did when I get back.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Camp Ohio where is that at I think some friend from west Virginia camp there. We are thinking of leaving Monday creak We bring a generator and we would like to Just have elctic with out the noise. How much is it for a camper?
The place is up north of monday creak? Theres only one other group that hunt there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Camp Ohio is located off Rt.595 South of Logan, North of Nelsonville. It's about 5 miles North of Rt.33 towards Lauralville.
There always a great group camping there. We have a permenit camp there so as for the nightly rates I'm not sure. I knw they are cheap for what you get. He has showers and flush toilets.
I'll try to get a Ph# next weekend.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, I was going to hunt this weekend but the wife had other plans.
Sometimes that's the way it is. Saturday is my 3 year old's birthday she will be 4. The party is Saturday I was hoping to get out Sunday. I will probably get up there next weekend with gas prices like they are it makes it easier. Find out the number if you can.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

DaleM said:


> Took a few hours today and went out scouting down in Hocking Co.
> We hunt the Wayne National Forest area near Nelsonville.
> 
> I got out about 7:00 AM and waited about 45 minutes when I saw 2 nice size does come in to my stand area. They stayed for about 20 minutes or so before walking away. Not 10 minutes later a bigger doe showed up and behind her was a really nice 8 point. He wasn't the biggest I have seen but his rack was almost perfect on each side. He followed her right past me and stayed in the area for almost 15 minutes. He was spooky most of the time I could see him and a while later when 2 other bucks showed up I figured that was the reason. The 2 that showed up weren't as big but I'm sure he wasn't to pleased they were in the area. One of the bucks was a 6 pointer, the second was a large spike.
> ...


nelsonville is in athens county


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

V-Dog, I know quite well where it is as I have been going there for 35 years. And lived there for almost 20. Notice I said "NEAR" Nelsonville.
Wayne National Forest is in Hocking, Athens and several other County's. My place is in Hocking but in 5 miniutes I can be in Athens Co.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

O dale you know it takes a little longer 7 minutes. ha ha ha Where did you live I lived there for 4 years in Nelsonville. I've got a few local friends. that I always see when I get there. I even played in the Buchtel softball league in the early 90's.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Well just got back from a week of hunting Wayne National Forest weather was a little warm not to many deer moving. did see some at the end of the week when the weather cooled down missed a monster on Wed. Saw a real nice 8pt. on Sat. morning. Got buck fever on the monster. It came in went by a tree that I ranged at 30 yrd, drew the bow and my finger hit the broadhead and knocked the arow of my string, deer looking at me did't no what is going on. He looks behind him let up and am able to re-knock arrow. Needless to say I am shaking unstopable at this point he looks behind him agian and then walks to within 15yrd. I draw back still noticably shaking try to calm down and take the shot, shoot right over his back. Still having visions of the hunt when I try to sleep at night, Wish I had this week off. The bucks were chasing does from Fri. till we left this morning.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Matty,
I'll post a report from where I was and what we saw this past weekend. Got to get bed now but you'll love the report. I'll get it posted tomorrow evening after I get home from work.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to hunt just outside of Laurelville back in the 80s, friends of ours had a cabin back off of Stump Run Rd, nice pond to fish in, boy I sure do miss those days, I remember I just got my 870 Wingmaster and begged my Dad to take me out after some squirrel while we were down there, we were walking along a trail when my Dad had to stop and relieve himself, as I was looking around I glanced down the trail and seen what appeared to be a 6pt looking back at the 2 of us, first buck I ever saw so I was in a bit of shock, scared to say anything I slowly just reached over and shoved my Dad(a little harder than what he would have liked since he had good flow going at the time) he asked me what the hell you doing and I just pointed down the trail, we watched that deer for 5 minutes as he stretched his neck and sniffed and tried to figure out what we were doing in his neck of the woods, after that my Dad asked me if I had seen enough?? when I said yes he made a sudden move and that deer broke down through the woods with the loudest racket you ever heard, nothing and I mean nothing was getting in his way, one ofd the many fond memories I have of that area.


----------

